# Unfortunately BFN!!!



## jkd (Feb 23, 2006)

Hello all,

Well it's happened again...a BFN. This will now be the 6th IVF and sometimes I think I need a house to fall on me to make me realise this actually may not happen!!!  It's funny but I haven't even cried.  Feel a bit numb.  It's day 12 (14 days after EC) and I will do another test in a couple of days so it's 14 days after ET if I still haven't been visited by AF.  Haven't told DH yet as he would have wanted me to wait until Thursday.  I'll probably still have some hope then.  It's amazing how hope never really dies.  Think we have one more go at it.  This site has been such a help and I wish I had found it a long time ago.  Lent is coming up so I think it is a good time to try and give up all things bad and really go for it for the next couple of months because I know I am going to have to stop this soon.  I'm 39 this year and maybe already my body is saying I am too old for this!!!

Good luck to all you ladies in waiting!  I will be looking out for your goods news!!

LOL
Jules X


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

hi,

Im so sorry to here about yourr bfn hun my thoughts are with you


----------



## abbyw (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Jules,

So very sorry to read your news.   

Sending you HUGE     .

Look after yourself.

Abby.


----------



## MrsCarter (Sep 5, 2005)

Aww Hun,

Sorry to hear of your BFN. Thinking of you and sending you   
Take care of yourself, spoil yourself... you deserve it.

Lots of love

Michelle xxxxxxxx


----------



## clarey (Aug 26, 2004)

((((((((((sorry)))))))))) lots of hugs, be gentle with yourself.

thinking of you,
love clare x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

sorry to hear your news - keep your chin up

Kate


----------



## jkd (Feb 23, 2006)

Thank you!!

Jules X


----------

